# How do I "seed" a tank?



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

My amazonicus tads sprouted rear legs a couple weeks ago so I figure I need to get their new home ready soon. I want there to be plenty of spring tails ready for them but have no idea how to seed the tank. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Springtails, in tank. That's it.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

What about the charcoal? Do they need food? How many do I put in there?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I usually put a layer or two of Magnolia leaves in my cultures and when im ready to seed a tank I take the bottom layer out and put it in.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I do the same. Just remove a layer of leaves and add it to the viv. I then do feedings by tapping the leaves on the side of the viv to keep the viv replenished.


----------



## andre2000lb (Dec 30, 2007)

A could months ago, I expanded my cultures into 15 qt sterilite containers. I have them cultured in coco bedding with a little moss mixed in. Whenever I am setting up a viv or temp container with coco bedding substrate, I throw a few handfuls of the culture into the mix. It seems to be the quickest way to add a ton of springs. Then whenever I need to add moresprings, I either throw another handful of culture in or I use the above mentioned leaf method.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Another method that is common is "flooding." All you do is pour some Distilled/RO water into your springtail culture and tilt all the water to a corner where you can see the springtails floating. Pour that water into the new tank/QT container, and WAH-LAH! Springtails galore!

Congrats on your morphing tads! 
Crystal


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

AlexRible said:


> I usually put a layer or two of Magnolia leaves in my cultures and when im ready to seed a tank I take the bottom layer out and put it in.


My way as well....Oak leaves though. Same principle...

good luck.


----------

